

Ask HN: Take an enterprise level job, or start my own company? - iOSThrowAway

I&#x27;m not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask this, but I figure it is the best community to do so.<p>Today I received an offer to work at an enterprise level company that works in iOS development for multi-national businesses. I have spent the past four months looking into an iOS role that I would fit in and this company seemed perfect for me. Not thirty minutes after, I received an email that an iOS project I had started almost a year ago has gotten the finally go-ahead for investing. In all honesty I thought the project would never go through as all discussions just faded away and communication from all parties had dropped (there was a conflict of interest within the funding originally). This email was completely out of the blue surprise.<p>Now my question to HN is: in your experience and in your opinion, which job would you take? The financially secure one, or the one with the most risk? I haven&#x27;t sat down to talk about the investing yet, so I&#x27;m not even sure how the pay would be for that, but I do know the pay in the other job.<p>The challenge becomes, how can I appropriately put off accepting the other company&#x27;s offer, while I go into next week&#x27;s meeting about the funding?
======
dalacv
Easy - If you have wife and kids, take the secure route (Enterprise Job)

Otherwise, take a risk. If you landed the Enterprise job once, you can do it
again.

~~~
iOSThrowAway
No family, but just got a small apartment with my girlfriend. This is the same
approach I was thinking personally. Thanks for the tip!

